# Cedar creek horse trials!



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

I just started eventing this year, and I went to my second trial on Sunday.  Ive always done s/j and have wanted to do xc for a LONG time but no one in my area did it and my old trainer thought people who did xc were crazy lol so we never were allowed to do it. Well now im on my own, I bought a very poorly trained mare, with a lot of potential, and have been retraining her for the past year and a half. During this time ive found out that she is one of the most honest horses ive ever ridden, and she was never jumped before I got her! She loves to jump, and with her honesty to fences, I made the change to eventing and I LOVE IT!!!!!! Her Dressage leaves a little to be desired...:lol: but were working on it. She has good energy, but isnt consistant with contact and can get very stiff. She tends to motorcycle and push through the shoulder in smaller areas because she just isnt balanced enough in small arenas. Were working on all of that and making a lot of progress here lately its just inconsistant at the moment. She tends to lack full engagement in the back end at the canter and can get strung out on the left lead but when were on the xc course and she can lengthen out she holds herself so well and its just a blast!

So this was our second horse trial ever, the first time I did elementary level which was 2'3. Well this show said that level was going to only be 18" for xc which is a joke to Sophie so I decided to bump up to Beginner Novice since this is a local place, weve schooled there, and I know most of the fences. Well, surprise surprise the elem, or advanced green as they had it, was actually 2'3 and although they said BN was only going to be up to 2'7 I think some were bigger! I was scared of a few, not going to lie! Xc jumps are a bit intimidating hahah, but Sophie took it all in stride and pulled me through even though I was totally exhausted half way through and started riding a little poorly. Sophie carried me through though because shes a champ!

I have a link to photos of the trial. Sophie and I, and then my friend Alyssa riding a pony ive been training named Stormy, who is only 4! This was their first horse trial ever!!!! Stormy finished ONE POINT away from first place! He is such a champ! (and hes for sale :wink: ) We both finished up the day with second place ribbons! Critiques are welcome, but please keep in mind that were both s/j riders who are switching over to eventing and have never taken a dressage lesson before....EVER! So were sort of at a loss there so dont get extremely technical with it, keep your critiques with beginners in mind for Dressage. And were on inexperienced horses so not all the rides are pretty! We made the best of it though so no complaints here. Im very proud of both of us but we do have work to do! Sophie and I need stamina to make it through everything more gracefully and not get so tired and then go poorly but with an injury of mine we had some time off and werent 100% ready, although I didnt realize it until xc that we were both too out of shape for this haha. Weve been putting in a lot of riding time at home and are both still energetic by the end of the ride but the show wore us out more than I had thought it would. Sophie was lagging a little to some of the jumps, but gave it her all over them, and me legs were jello haha. I love eventing though and I cant wait to get ready for next season!


ok pictures! p.s-sorry theyre all a sort of jumbeled mess, when they uploaded they didnt go in order!
Cedar Creek Horse Trials-Stormy and Sophie pictures by meaganrh3 - Photobucket


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Looks like a blast! 

No critique from me, I'm a predominantly working western event girl but did show hunters & jumped in my younger days. Though I may try my hand at xc next summer with my new just for my fun horse


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Great photos! I loved going from the pony jumping photos to the photo of Sophie jumping the Hogs Back xD Very entertaining. They both have great jumps on them! Gotta love XC


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks  The colors of the photos are super stunning! Im just a little disapointed in my form, although I was just so wore out by then that I was riding sloppy but effectively. I dont like laying on the neck and I was def. laying in my opinion! Ill make sure I get in better shape next time! This was only my second event, the first being in Aug before I fractured my foot and couldnt exercise at all for some time. I had no idea how much stamina Id lost!!!


----------

